# Fibre Broadband connection



## Juddy (10 May 2019)

Good news - Fibre Broadband is finally live in our area (north Tipp). However, I'm starting to think the problems start from here, i.e. what provider I go with? A guy in the know recommended that I go with Eir for the first year to get the connection up and running - he said that if I go with a different provider there will be just over and back between this provider and Eir and it will become my problem. As per many other threads here, I cannot get through to Eir. The thought of having to deal with them on something so important is scary. Any thoughts?


----------



## Páid (10 May 2019)

Do you already have Sky?

You could get it as part of a bundle with them.


----------



## Blackrock1 (10 May 2019)

sky dont really bundle the FTTH its a standalone product for now. I had it with eir for a year and then moved to sky as they are cheaper and eir wouldnt price match. I dont even use either of their routers which is one of the benefits of FTTH you can use your own equipment. Im using a ubiquiti USG.


----------



## Juddy (10 May 2019)

No don't have Sky. Just wondering has anyone gone with a supplier other than Eir to get the initial connection up and running and found that there was problems getting the connection sorted because it Eir's line and if you don't go with them they can make it awkward?


----------



## peemac (11 May 2019)

Sky have a €39/month. 12 month contract, 2 year price guarantee.

€109 installation if you are a customer
€200 if not a customer


All installations done by independent contractors, so should be no different than eir


----------



## cremeegg (12 May 2019)

Juddy said:


> A guy in the know recommended that I go with Eir for the first year to get the connection up and running



Your guy knows nothing. Stay away from eir. 

FTTH was installed in our area just before Christmas. All the neighbours wanted to get it in, we tried every provider, no one could commit to a date because eir needed to show the fibre as live on their system, even though the fibre actually was live, one house had a successful install, before eir changed the status.

I signed up with eir on the basis that as they had the fibre they might be the first to be able to do the install. They said the system would be live in 3 weeks and I would be installed within a further 2 weeks. 6 weeks later the system still not shown as live by eir.

When they eventually showed the signal as live. All the other companies installed their customers, including me, as I signed up with another also. By end of March everyone was hooked up. Early April eir knocked on doors asking people if they would be interested in broadband.


----------



## peemac (12 May 2019)

cremeegg said:


> Your guy knows nothing. Stay away from eir.


I wouldn't say that. I'd say his info is about 2 /3 years old. (possibly more)

Eir were known to be very slow in connecting up lines for competitors

If my memory serves me, comreg got involved and it changed


----------



## Blackrock1 (13 May 2019)

peemac said:


> Sky have a €39/month. 12 month contract, 2 year price guarantee.
> 
> €109 installation if you are a customer
> €200 if not a customer
> ...



for FTTH? do you have a link?


----------



## Juddy (13 May 2019)

cremeegg said:


> Your guy knows nothing. Stay away from eir.
> 
> FTTH was installed in our area just before Christmas. All the neighbours wanted to get it in, we tried every provider, no one could commit to a date because eir needed to show the fibre as live on their system, even though the fibre actually was live, one house had a successful install, before eir changed the status.
> 
> ...



Who did you go with and are you happy with them?


----------



## peemac (13 May 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> for FTTH? do you have a link?


yep (they call it "Ultra")-


----------



## Blackrock1 (13 May 2019)

peemac said:


> yep (they call it "Ultra")-



thanks i took the 50 euro package from them, prices havent changed, the 39 is for 150, still not bad!


----------



## cremeegg (13 May 2019)

Juddy said:


> Who did you go with and are you happy with them?



Airwire.  There were some issues. When I called them, the phone was answered quickly by a fluent English speaker, and the issues were sorted.


----------



## MangoJoe (14 May 2019)

A major consideration for me would be the inclusion of the Eir Sports & BT Sports TV packages - I'm getting a lot of use out of them mainly for rugby coverage which is very good, they're portable via a tablet etc. also.

Also I was with Sky for Broadband for years and when there's no problem well then there's no problem. When there is an issue though the 3rd party provider basically has to contact Eir who are supposed to help but issue persisted for months and it was painful.

Eventually a friend advised me to sign up with Eir and the issue disappeared overnight.

So there's that.


----------



## Blackrock1 (14 May 2019)

MangoJoe said:


> A major consideration for me would be the inclusion of the Eir Sports & BT Sports TV packages - I'm getting a lot of use out of them mainly for rugby coverage which is very good, they're portable via a tablet etc. also.
> .


good point


----------



## Purple (16 May 2019)

MangoJoe said:


> A major consideration for me would be the inclusion of the Eir Sports & BT Sports TV packages - I'm getting a lot of use out of them mainly for rugby coverage which is very good, they're portable via a tablet etc. also.
> 
> Also I was with Sky for Broadband for years and when there's no problem well then there's no problem. When there is an issue though the 3rd party provider basically has to contact Eir who are supposed to help but issue persisted for months and it was painful.
> 
> ...


That's why I moved to Eir.
I regret it. Their customer service is non existent.


----------



## Juddy (16 May 2019)

[broken link removed]Virgin Mix 250
Virgin Mix 250

€59 per month for *12 months*, then *€89 *thereafter.
66Channels
250MbDownload Speed*
UnlimitedUsage
12 monthsContract Length
World Talk
Calls Included
Total contract savings:€360
Award winningIreland's fastest broadband network
€59 per month for *12 months*, then *€89 *thereafter.
Choose Deal
Superfast Broadband, Virgin Mix TV and World Talk from Virgin Media

This package looks pretty impressive


----------



## Leo (16 May 2019)

Juddy said:


> This package looks pretty impressive



The majority of the TV is available free to air, they're charging  a significant premium for those few Sky channels.


----------



## MangoJoe (16 May 2019)

I have the extreme and brutal misfortune of dealing with Eir for both my own landline and those of my Employers.

Their apathy, disregard, ignorance, arrogance, incompetence, capacity to astound, obstinance, laziness and ultimately a massively driven quest to lower standards yet further on every given day they leave for work means that to engage with them is to willingly embrace dystopia and court ones own emotional unravelling.

The fact remains that whoever you sign up with someone has to log faults with them, and then attempt to harry them onwards towards a successful conclusion through pleading and lots of salty tears.

For now I just enjoy the free sports channels and pray that a technical fault will not arise any time soon.

- For contexts sake, prior to my last issue I had 11 years of uninterrupted service - I can live with that risk.


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 May 2019)

MangoJoe said:


> I have the extreme and brutal misfortune of dealing with Eir for both my own landline and those of my Employers.
> 
> Their apathy, disregard, ignorance, arrogance, incompetence, capacity to astound, obstinance, laziness and ultimately a massively driven quest to lower standards yet further on every given day they leave for work means that to engage with them is to willingly embrace dystopia and court ones own emotional unravelling.
> 
> ...



Before efibre became available, I had tried a few providers in an effort to speed up our internet connection. Each told us the change over of provider would hardly even be noticed. Well, we noticed a week with no internet on each occasion! Efibre became available in our area a few years back so we switched back to Eir and haven't had any issues since. 

And the sports package has me hooked, Champions League, Premier League, Champions Cup, Pro 14 (in English), American college sports. All included in the package


----------



## Juddy (16 May 2019)

Sound as a pound. Eir here I come, hang onto your hats.


----------



## tallpaul (17 May 2019)

Beware the lure of the eir sports pack!! Their agreement with BT expires on 31 July and there is no guarantee of anything beyond that date. Given that BT and Sky have agreed for Sky to carry BT's sports channels in the future, it is quite possible that the 'free' sports channels to eir broadband customers will finish in a couple of months.


----------



## thos (17 May 2019)

I went with eir for first year FTTH, install was quick and easy, service was good.
They messed up 2 months ago trying to charge me for excess usage, ended up over-charged 100eur, as credit, said it would take up to 60days for a cheque.
12 months now up. Rang to get a renewal, 30mins, and 4 transfers, so I hung up.

Just took 12 months with Vodafone €25 for 6 months / €60 thereafter.
All done via online chat (while on hold for eir).

The game is about changing annually for best price. I have separate WiFi Access Points anyway, so changing provider doesn't mean any new WIFI SSIDs or Passwords, their kit is just the router and nothing else.

The Sky deal is 24 months, but I trust them even less than eir.

No TV or phone line for me, broadband only deals.


----------

